# Poljot Chrono



## trenton (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi, I am new to the forum having just purchased an old poljot which I love.

I would like to find out a little more about this watch, I know it has the 3133 movement and has 22345 on the movement and 111710 stamped on the case back but I am not sure of the age. If anyone can fill me in with more details I would be very grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Trenton,

Welcome to the forum,and a very nice Poljot chronograph,with Tachometer scale, the watch would have been made in the 80`s.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Thats a nice Chrono. I almost bought one exactly the same last year but I convinced myself that I didn't need another watch at the time. Stupid of me.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Same engine as this one of mine...










Very accurate and it's nice to have a manual chrono in the collection


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to







, a great place to be!

Nice start to a collection (well, if you stick around here you're bound to end up with a collection), very nice indeed.








Jealous


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

mel said:


> Welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard.

My sentiments exactly.

Alexus


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd say late 80s early 90s

There was a silver version as well - & Sekonda dialed ones too.

Welcome!


----------



## trenton (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies.

I think I have caught the Russian bug as I have just ordered a Poljot Traveller chrono, I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Snap!


----------

